# VF Engineering Shows to Shine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2009)

The past month has been really exciting here at VF Engineering.

With the conclusion of MFest 3 and Bimmerfest 2009 we are eager to be back next year bigger and better in VF fashion.

Both events were a pleasure to be a part of, and it was so great to meet so many BMW enthusiasts as well as old friends and new ones.

We would like to share our expierences at both of these events with the community for those that were able to attend and for those that unfortuatley couldn't make it out.

Without further adieu....

*MFest 3:*

*VF Engineering Supercharged E92M*









*Track Day: VF Supercharged E92M @ Spring Mountain, Las Vegas, NV







*










*VF Supercharged E92M outside the Palazzo Resort Hotel Casino. Las Vegas, NV*









*Bimmerfest 2009*

*The Line-Up*


















*Jayare's ///M* hosted in the Eurotuner booth.


----------

